# Is it safe to transport a pregnant mare?



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm just curious. I'm not going to do anything of the such, nor would I think of doing it. But, a friend bred her stallion to her friends mare & now they're having a falling out & my friend wants to ship the mare back. I told her, I think it would have been fine MAYBE in the first month or two, but the mare's 5-7 months along.

Anyhow, I was just wondering...


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I don't see a problem provided:
1. The mare is good at loading/unloading/travelling so the floating doesn't stress her out too much
2. The mare is generally a calm sort and won't get too stressed being in a new place
3. If the journey is long, have a few breaks for her to move around and stretch her legs.

Alternatively, you could wait until the foal is a few weeks old - I've heard of people transporting mares and their young foals with out too many difficulties.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

not a problem unless the mare is really really close to the due date
like the 10th month or later.

and like sempre said.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've hauled mares into the 9th month of pregnancy without any issues. I make it a rule not to haul after the 10th month though.


----------

